# Sump Filter media



## BangMx (Jul 27, 2009)

Whats the best and cheapest filter media i can use for my sump? any suggestions will help. thanks


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

If you're talking bio media I use sponge but for my wet dry chamber I use Zip ties I bought at Home Depot. You can get a ton of them for $10 and they work similar to bio-balls.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Quilt batting,Wal Mart, to remove the gunk.
Plastic pot scrubbies, almost any dollar store, for the bio.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Kaisers right, cheap and effective. Make sure there are no metal brads in the scrubbies


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

KaiserSousay said:


> Quilt batting,Wal Mart, to remove the gunk.
> Plastic pot scrubbies, almost any dollar store, for the bio.


That's what I use exclusively. In my opinion if you spend more than $10 on regular filter media you are wasting your money.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Agree. I even stuff my own stuff in all my HOB's

Make sure oyu get the pillow batting in the green packaging that is NOT flame retardant from Wl Mart. The others have chemicals so just read labels and be careful.

I spent the majority of my childhood in this hobby and, because no one else in my family was in it, (We didn't have internet back then :lol: ) then I had no real idea how filtration worked. I always thought they were just fancy particle strainers as a boy.

My point is that I think if we take the time to learn how it works we'll save a bunch of money. Information is funny that way!


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i have the cheap blue cut to size first, then bio balls and stacked sponges, then before baffles larque square blue aquarium spongefilter, then two socks ... all cheap, all do a little at a time i recommend ebay the blue cut to size.. way cheap ,... then dollar store scrubbies.. then just build from there
:thumb:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> then just build from there


Sounds like your sump project has worked out for you.
:thumb: Good deal =D>


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

sure has kaiser and if i didnt say it before THANKS so much.. you were right , i was worrying too much.. i ended up with an esopps overflow box (25 bucks on ebay) and in my 30 gallon sump ran a rio 2500. and perfect harmony... cut the power to my pump and wham!! doesnt fill sump, cut back on and WHAM filled back up perfectly.. i recommend the siphon utube from ebay 8 bucks!!! anyhoo ill never go back to any other filters, and now i regret buying my stand for my small tank (75 gall) because no room for a sump :wink: thanks again you always have great advice/attitude


----------

